# Wood Haulers



## golfandwoodnut (May 25, 2010)

I know I saw a post on this before and found it enjoyable.  If you do not mind putting up a picture of your wood hauler it would be appreciated.  I got this new (used) toy this year to help with clearing some land and putting in some trails.  It also makes for a great wood hauler.  My terrain is so steep around here that my Yamaha ATV struggles with pulling up a trailer load of wood.  My Bobcat T190 rather enjoys it.  I now have some attachements like forks with a grapple and a tooth bucket.  I think I will be hauling logs and clearing land for quite awhile.  You might notice the Bobcat is sitting on gravel.  That was my first project, I leveled a hill behind my driveway pad and put in a circular driveway while leveling some land.  I am having fun.


----------



## wood spliter (May 25, 2010)

That sounds cool.  Enjoy your new machine!


----------



## SolarAndWood (May 25, 2010)

Nice machine.  Here is my urban wood wagon.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (May 25, 2010)

I surely could put that machine to work for a few days around here. That should really come in handy for you.


----------



## quads (May 25, 2010)

Nice skid loader you got there GolfandWoodNut!  I believe you when you say you are having fun.  Besides being extremely useful, they are a lot of fun.

Here are my haulers:
Polaris Hawkeye 300cc ATV and Harbor Freight trailer:






1991 Jeep Comanche and Ace Hardware wheelbarrow:


----------



## golfandwoodnut (May 25, 2010)

quads said:
			
		

> Nice skid loader you got there GolfandWoodNut!  I believe you when you say you are having fun.  Besides being extremely useful, they are a lot of fun.
> 
> Here are my haulers:
> Polaris Hawkeye 300cc ATV and Harbor Freight trailer:



Quads it looks like you can haul as much with your Quad as you can with the Jeep.  I can only haul that much with my Quad when I get the wood to the pavement.  I know it is alot flatter where you live.  Pittsburgh is the city of bridges, and it is that way for a reason, hills everywhere.


----------



## quads (May 25, 2010)

GolfandWoodNut said:
			
		

> Quads it looks like you can haul as much with your Quad as you can with the Jeep.  I can only haul that much with my Quad when I get the wood to the pavement.  I know it is alot flatter where you live.  Pittsburgh is the city of bridges, and it is that way for a reason, hills everywhere.


I can!  In those pictures there is less wood in the truck than what is on the trailer.  I don't normally load the trailer that high though, but it was one of those 'last load of the day' situations.  No split left behind!


----------



## ROBERT F (May 25, 2010)

This is my stable, 98 taco, 08 dodge ram cummins, 14,000 pound 2 cord wood wagon, and a 78 k10 on one ton gear.


----------



## sublime68charger (May 25, 2010)

02 honda foreman and a free roadside trailer that I got. though I did have to put some work into the trailer. rebuild 1/2 of the floor.






da big trailer all loaded up 20' H&H tilt bed trailer with a load of Wood 






and da last one 78 Ford backing up into the garage to unload.








enjoy sublime out.


----------



## smokinj (May 25, 2010)

My s-10 and yes the 880 will fit in the bed with a 41in. bar any bigger and its a no go!


----------



## golfandwoodnut (May 26, 2010)

I have to try a post, the webmast thinks he may have gotten my profile back.


----------



## SWNH (May 26, 2010)

Here's how I roll...


----------



## North of 60 (May 26, 2010)

Nice toys guys.


----------



## LLigetfa (May 26, 2010)

High crime rate North of 60?  I see you lock up your wood in a chain link compound.


----------



## North of 60 (May 26, 2010)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> High crime rate North of 60? I see you lock up your wood in a chain link compound.


LOL :lol: We don't lock our house, just the wood. $225 a cord in the classifieds ya know. Its an old dog kennel. Perfect for stacking and letting wind through for drying. I dont mush into town anymore.


----------



## thewoodlands (May 26, 2010)

Here they are with one addition, we needed a truck for plowing so the Ford 250 Super Duty XL was the choice. Once the older green truck goes down the Ford will become one of the wood haulers.


Zap


----------



## WoodPorn (May 26, 2010)

My work horses


----------



## wood spliter (May 26, 2010)

This is my hauler complete with labor.


----------



## wldm09 (May 26, 2010)

Peter SWNH said:
			
		

> Here's how I roll...



Nice set of Fiskars!  Where does your saw fit?


----------



## wldm09 (May 26, 2010)

Bought this trailer for $500 and put $500 in to it.   It hauls 1.3 cords at a pop.  No weight on the truck because that is a 10' tongue!


----------



## jcjohnston (May 27, 2010)

hey sublime love the thrush trophy rack in the background, brought back memories of being 16 first week of my driver license and Dad gave me a 70 Pontiac which I cut off a new exhaust on and bolted up the thrush


----------



## Flatbedford (May 27, 2010)

Here's mine. The '70 Ford works on the road and the wheelbarrow at the house.




I hope to get a cart for the Cub Cadet soon so I cam move more at a time than I can with the wheelbarrow.

EDIT:
I bought a cheapo Craftsman cart on sale last week. It sure beats using the wheelbarrow!


----------



## gzecc (May 28, 2010)

Flatbed, those are some monster splits, I thought I split big!


----------



## gzecc (May 28, 2010)

"Bought this trailer for $500 and put $500 in to it.  It hauls 1.3 cords at a pop.  No weight on the truck because that is a 10’ tongue"
Woods man, What do you mean there is no weight on the truck because its a 10' tongue?


----------



## LLigetfa (May 28, 2010)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> Here's mine...
> I hope to get a cart for the Cub Cadet soon so I cam move more at a time than I can with the wheelbarrow.


That's a pretty good jag you got on there.  I used to load up my wheelbarrow that way before I got my cart.






I was thinking of getting a HF trailer like quads has so I can haul more.  Sometimes I borrow my neighbor's ATV cart.


----------



## andybaker (May 28, 2010)

I'm soooo jealous.


----------



## gzecc (May 28, 2010)

This is my yard trailer. I load this and leave it by the rear door in the heating season. I paid $35 for basically the frame. I put new 2x6 boards on it and $20 wheels.  The sides I modified from something I found in a friends junk pile.  I love junk piles.
The blue tarp in front gets pulled over the top to protect from the weather. I designed it from dump trucks I've seen with this type of covering.


----------



## quads (May 28, 2010)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> I was thinking of getting a HF trailer like quads has so I can haul more.


I think they are $130 now, in the last Harbor Freight ad I saw.  Mine is the one with the smaller 8" wheels.  It rides closer to level behind the ATV than the model with 12" wheels.


----------



## Flatbedford (May 28, 2010)

gzecc said:
			
		

> Flatbed, those are some monster splits, I thought I split big!



I actually split pretty small for the Fireview. The stack on the right of the picture is wood that I scrounged. I either half or quarter the rounds to make them easier to lift onto the truck. I split them down smaller in the driveway and then wheelbarrow them to the stack in the back yard.


----------



## wldm09 (May 28, 2010)

gzecc said:
			
		

> "Bought this trailer for $500 and put $500 in to it.  It hauls 1.3 cords at a pop.  No weight on the truck because that is a 10’ tongue"
> Woods man, What do you mean there is no weight on the truck because its a 10' tongue?


The trailer is 22' long in total.  The box is 10x6.  The 12' lever is so long that the vast majority of the weight is on the trailer, not my truck.  The springs on the rear of my truck don't even compress when this is fully loaded.


----------



## sublime68charger (May 28, 2010)

jcjohnston said:
			
		

> hey sublime love the thrush trophy rack in the background, brought back memories of being 16 first week of my driver license and Dad gave me a 70 Pontiac which I cut off a new exhaust on and bolted up the thrush



thanks,
here's a Pic' of the display when I first made it.

Got them at a car show/swap meet which was a all weekend long camping/party for me and I had imparied judgement and $$$ in my pocket.  Long story short I now have a Thrush Display window. LOL


----------



## WoodPorn (May 28, 2010)

Woodsman_WI said:
			
		

> Bought this trailer for $500 and put $500 in to it.   It hauls 1.3 cords at a pop.  No weight on the truck because that is a 10' tongue!




I wish I had a 10' tounge......

I'd be retired by now!


----------



## Elderthewelder (May 29, 2010)




----------



## wldm09 (May 29, 2010)

Werm said:
			
		

> Woodsman_WI said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I don't care who you are, that's funny! - Larry The Cable Guy


----------



## golfandwoodnut (May 29, 2010)

Elderwelder, is that a lift gate?  Otherwise I cannot imagine how you got those logs loaded.  Handy having a lift gate, for sure.


----------



## Flatbedford (May 29, 2010)

GolfandWoodNut said:
			
		

> Elderwelder, is that a lift gate?  Otherwise I cannot imagine how you got those logs loaded.  Handy having a lift gate, for sure.



Yeah, what he said. That is a pretty impressive load on a not so big truck. How did the breaks work?


----------



## Elderthewelder (May 29, 2010)

Yeah....... that is a lift gate, comes in real handy. That was a C/L scrounge of a huge fir tree that a tree service took down,I took 4 loads to my house and 2 loads to my friends house, plus he took 2 loads with his F150.

 Brakes worked fine, but made sure I gave myself plenty of distance from traffic in front of me. Guy in a lifted F350 almost broke his neck doing a double take when he saw this little Toyota hauling this load. He caught up to me at the stop light and told me how impressed he was and how smoothly I was cruising down the road, Than asked me if the truck was for sale and how much I wanted for it, I told him he could not afford it, ( I was being sarcastic)

Toyota sold these 1 Ton dually cab and chassis from 84-88 in a 4 cylinder models and RV company's built them into motor homes, or some people bought them right off the lot and put a flatbed on them,  in 90-91 they put a 6 cylinder in them and U-Haul used them for moving truck rentals. That 6 cylinder was a piece o crap and  most people these day's look for them with the 4. Mine has got the 4 (22re) has a rod knock in it, so will need rebuilt or replaced soon


----------



## Flatbedford (May 29, 2010)

I remember when those were new. I just saw a Uhaul one today on the way to work. Just shows that you don't need a monster several $1,000 diesel in a light truck.


----------



## SmokinPiney (May 30, 2010)

My 91 and 96 dodge diesels. The 96 has seen a hard life but she still hauls with the best of em haha.


----------



## begreen (May 30, 2010)

> Yeah….... that is a lift gate, comes in real handy. That was a C/L scrounge of a huge fir tree that a tree service took down,I took 4 loads to my house and 2 loads to my friends house, plus he took 2 loads with his F150.



Elder, that is an impressive load. Was the fir alive? If so, those big rounds can weigh a lot. Even with the lift-gate, moving those rounds is a bit hairy. If one decides to lay over on it's side, you need to move quickly. I will be noodling my way through our pile again today.


----------



## Elderthewelder (May 30, 2010)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> > Yeah….... that is a lift gate, comes in real handy. That was a C/L scrounge of a huge fir tree that a tree service took down,I took 4 loads to my house and 2 loads to my friends house, plus he took 2 loads with his F150.
> 
> 
> 
> Elder, that is an impressive load. Was the fir alive? If so, those big rounds can weigh a lot. Even with the lift-gate, moving those rounds is a bit hairy. If one decides to lay over on it's side, you need to move quickly. I will be noodling my way through our pile again today.



Yes, it was a live Doug Fir / and those were some heavy rounds, that load shown was the base of the tree, had to half 2 of the rounds as they were too big to move even though I could park the truck real close, the 2 I half-ed are laying in back of bed next to lift gate. For reference the distance from the top of the bed to the top of the cab is 30", as you can see a couple go above the cab, the ones I half-ed were about 35"-36". There was no doubt I was over loaded, if you look close my leaf springs were flattened out and i was dragging the mud flaps on that trip


----------



## Tony H (May 31, 2010)

Here are a couple of my wood haulers , I have several trailers and use them all .


----------



## Todd (May 31, 2010)

I can haul about 3/4 cord in my 8' trailer and at times throw more in the back of the truck.


----------



## golfandwoodnut (Jun 2, 2010)

awesome pictures guys.  it is interesting to see what everyone uses to get the wood to the lot.  obviously there is not any best way to do it, and many have invented/modified their own trailers. :coolgrin:


----------



## gzecc (Jun 8, 2010)

One of my trailer 6x10 bought off CL for $200 -needed new wood and lights.


----------



## Flatbedford (Jun 13, 2010)

Latest addition to the wood hauler fleet. My '68 Cub Cadet 125 and Craftsman dump cart.


----------



## Cluttermagnet (Jun 15, 2010)

Just a modest work van, but it's what I've got , and it gets the job done.




It's a 95 Chevy 1-ton, and it spent its early years as a plumber's van.
It has the heavy duty suspension, and it barely squats with nearly a 
cord loaded. A little more hassle to load and unload compared with
a pickup truck, but still  very usable. Packed to the roof would be about
a cord- I usually carry between 0.5 to 0.8 cord at a time, plus the
wheelbarrow and all my gear. Dual side cargo doors help a lot.


----------



## golfandwoodnut (Jul 28, 2010)

Am I the only one that loads a Quad up this way to haul some wood?  Around here I have found this the most reliable, the hills are a killer and my trailer could not handle it.  This keeps the weight over my tires.


----------



## wendell (Jul 28, 2010)

Kinda funny to watch these type of threads turn up each year. Here are the same pictures I've posted the last 2 years, I think.  ;-) 










Unfortunately, the wagon doesn't look nearly that good anymore.  :roll:


----------



## rdust (Jul 28, 2010)

Truck, trailer and a JD cart to move wood around the yard.


----------



## Cluttermagnet (Jul 28, 2010)

Wow- nice stacks, rdust. Beautiful. Maybe if you put in a few more courses, you could call it a maze or a  labyrinth and charge admission.  

Dennis got you on the right path for sure.


----------



## rdust (Jul 29, 2010)

Cluttermagnet said:
			
		

> Wow- nice stacks, rdust. Beautiful. Maybe if you put in a few more courses, you could call it a maze or a  labyrinth and charge admission.
> 
> Dennis got you on the right path for sure.



Thanks but they're far from beautiful!  Dennis is a huge motivator for me as he's done for many others I'm sure!  That's a picture from last years stacks.  Here's a current shot I just took this evening.  3 of the cords are from last year, the 2 in the middle, 1/3 cord on the second row from the left and 2/3 cord on the second row from the right.  The ends from last year are a little snaky but they'll hold!  :lol:  

OK, back to our regularly scheduled program, sorry for the hijack!


----------



## IndianaTech (Sep 19, 2010)

Double post, Sorry !!


----------



## IndianaTech (Sep 19, 2010)

I use my old faithful 4 wheeler, and lil dump trailer when I am cutting out back, and my bigger trailer, and my Ford Explorer for larger trips.


----------



## lowroadacres (Sep 19, 2010)

Because I do not have to go on any maintained roads and the wood starts less than half a mile from my house I am able to get away with a small tractor and trailer.

Eventually I will get my old quad running again for tighter quarters but in most cases the tractor is fine.


----------



## ballibeg (Sep 19, 2010)

Wonder how long before Goldandwoodnut gets this attachment?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YeanPDO-D6M&feature=related

Dave


----------



## marreque (Sep 19, 2010)

84 F-250
extra leafs
loves to haul wood


----------



## golfandwoodnut (Sep 19, 2010)

ballibeg said:
			
		

> Wonder how long before Goldandwoodnut gets this attachment?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YeanPDO-D6M&feature=related
> 
> Dave


Hi Dave,
I have seen that attachment before, I am sure it costs more than my Skid Steer, so I think for now I will be happy with cutting and splitting myself.  It is really cool though.
Greg


----------



## ballibeg (Sep 20, 2010)

GolfandWoodNut said:
			
		

> ballibeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thought you'd have come across it! These machines are really in the realms of the professionals. I'm still a 'all by hand' guy!

Dave


----------



## Danno77 (Sep 20, 2010)

Here's a picture of the dodge from this morning. also my JD lawn tractor and dump wagon (notice the new tires). I'll have to see if I have a picture of my trailer floating around somewhere, i just put a new deck on it last spring, so it looks spiffy.


----------



## Chargerman (Sep 20, 2010)

Here are a few of the haulers I use to get the wood from the farm to my house in town.

First one I mentioned in another post is a 88 W350 with a flatbed dump. The second pic is my 1976 Dodge W200 club cab that has a dump box and the 12' aluminum trailer that I load heavy rounds or whatever is needed on. The Kubota 4wd tractor in the bed of the truck comes in handy for hauling an old solid axle trailer I rebuilt out in the woods. I don't have a pic of that trailer as I keep that out at the farm. It is nice because the trucks can't get down some of the narrow trails. The trailer will fill the flatbed truck in two loads.


----------



## Diesel73 (Sep 20, 2010)

I was at my parents farm scrounging wood today.

My truck. Nissan Frontier Pro-4X 6 spd. Got it in July










Wolverine 350 4x4 and wagon












4X8 Trailer


----------



## BigV (Sep 21, 2010)




----------



## NWfuel (Sep 21, 2010)

I finally figured out how to post pictures on here and thought I'd show you my wood hauler. It has 437,000 miles on it. We had it custom built in 1998.


----------



## Diesel73 (Sep 21, 2010)

Wow. Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiice


----------



## PJF1313 (Sep 21, 2010)

So, that would make my wife's '83 B-2000...... insignificant ?!?!   ;-)


----------



## deadon (Sep 22, 2010)

1999 F150










1994 Ford Ranger beside the F150 Ranger is for off road only, does not leave camp






Kabota and splitter


----------



## 08brute (Sep 22, 2010)

Here is my 77 dodge. I bought it for $100 from a local hospital when it "broke down." After replacing a plugged fuel line it has ran like a champ.


----------



## golfandwoodnut (Sep 22, 2010)

Diesel73 said:
			
		

> I was at my parents farm scrounging wood today.
> 
> My truck. Nissan Frontier Pro-4X 6 spd. Got it in July
> 
> ...


I guess you don't use the Porsche too much for wood hauling?


----------



## Flatbedford (Sep 22, 2010)

Probably only uses it to haul a$$!


----------



## deadon (Sep 22, 2010)

Diesel73 said:
			
		

> I was at my parents farm scrounging wood today.
> 
> My truck. Nissan Frontier Pro-4X 6 spd. Got it in July
> 
> ...





I like that log holder going to build myself one of those


----------



## comp (Sep 23, 2010)

Deadon said:
			
		

> Diesel73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## comp (Sep 23, 2010)

comp said:
			
		

> Deadon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





same here


----------



## nate379 (Sep 23, 2010)

Why don't you guys stack the wood in the truck??

Holds much more that way.  I probably couldn't even fit 1/2 a cord in my truck if I just tossed it in.  If I cord it I can fit a cord easy, 1.25 if I really pack it.

Sure if may take an extra 30 mins, but doing less trips costs me less driving time and gas money.

I have some pics from eariler this week but they are on my camera at home.


----------



## Danno77 (Sep 23, 2010)

please stop leaving all the pictures in your "quotes" It's super bothersome to have to scroll through a huge page that essentially consists of the same three pictures over and over only to read about 10 words of text. If we have anybody on dial-up they are probably about ready to scream!!


----------

